

Data Mining Shows How Down-Voting Leads To Vicious Circle of Negative Feedback - rbanffy
http://beta.slashdot.org/story/202173?utm_content=buffer49757&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
maxerickson
From the arXiv blog linked to by slashdot:

 _Cheng and co began by compiling a dataset of the comments associated with
news articles on four online communities: CNN.com, a general news site;
Breitbart.com, a political new site; IGN.com, a computer gaming news site; and
Allkpop.com, a Korean entertainment site. The data includes 1.2 million
threads with 42 million comments and 114 million votes from 1.8 million
different users._

Are any of those sites famous for their effective community management?

The arXiv submission:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1405.1429](http://arxiv.org/abs/1405.1429)

